# [gelöst] Alle haben Ton, nur Amarok bleibt stumm

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

wie es der Titel verrät und wie bereits an anderer Stelle angesprochen, Amarok gibt keinen Ton mehr von sich, während Kaffeine und der Flashplayer weiterhin fleißig Krach machen.

In den (KDE) Systemeinstellungen -> Multimedia kann ich jedoch auch keinen Testklang hören. Zur Auswahl stehen dort die Geräte "Internes Audio Analog Stereo" und "Dummy-Ausgabe".

Anfangs hatte ich ein Problem mit dbus als Ursache vermutet, jedoch ist das Problem mittlerweile mehr oder weniger behoben und Amarok bleibt trotzdem weiter stumm.

Die Ausgabe von amarok --debug sieht so aus (Amarok öffnen und einen Titel laufen lassen):

http://pastebin.de/6408

Titel laufen lassen sieht im Übrigen so aus, dass der Titel rein optisch scheinbar läuft, also ein sich bewegender Transportbalken, passende Kontextinformationen und was noch alles dazugehört.

Der Amarok-eigene Lautstärkeregler ist voll aufgedreht, Kmix steht ebenfalls alles auf voll, alsamixer genau so.

Also sollte jemand eine Idee haben (oder gar aus diesen riesigen Mengen an debug-Ausgaben schlau werden), bin dankbar für jede Hilfe, die ich bekommen kann.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

da amarok phonon verwendet und kaffeine und der flashplayer nicht, vermute ich mal das entwerder phonon selbst bei dir kaputt ist oder irgentein fehler im zusammenspiel von phonon und seinen abhängigkeiten.

mit welchen use-flags ist media-sound/phonon übersetzt?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

sorry, das hatte ich vergessen, hier, bitteschön:

```
[I] kde-base/phonon-kde

     Available versions:

        (4.3)   4.3.3 4.3.5

        (4.4)   ~4.4.2 ~4.4.3 **4.4.9999!m!t[1]

        (live)  **9999!m!t[1]

        {alsa aqua debug kdeenablefinal (+)kdeprefix pulseaudio +xine}

     Installed versions:  4.3.5(4.3)(12:32:23 10.05.2010)(alsa pulseaudio xine -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         Phonon KDE Integration

[I] media-sound/phonon

     Available versions:  4.3.50_pre20090520 4.3.80-r1 ~4.4.0 **9999[1] {alsa aqua debug gstreamer pulseaudio +xcb +xine}

     Installed versions:  4.3.80-r1(11:06:14 10.05.2010)(alsa pulseaudio xcb xine -aqua -debug -gstreamer)

     Homepage:            http://phonon.kde.org

     Description:         KDE multimedia API
```

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Dachte eigentlich, kaffeine und Amarok benutzen beide xine? Und den Flashplayer hat ich nur dazu erwähnt, um zu zeigen, dass nicht einfach schon ein anderes Programm ALSA blockiert haben sollte, da diese Programme theoretisch an Pulse weitergehen sollten.

----------

## AmonAmarth

okay, an dem amarok debug output kann ich jetzt auf anhieb nichts falsches erkennen. dein problem scheint sich bei phonon einzugrenzen. was du mal nachschauen kannst ist was in ~/.kde4/share/config/phonondevicesrc steht. evtl haben sich mit einem update dort fehlerhafte einstellungen eingeschlichen. jedenfalls hats bei mir mal geholfen diese config datei, im ausgelogten zustand (aus der konsole zum beispiel), zu löschen und mich dann neu einzuloggen. die config datei wurde neu angelegt und "automagic selfrepair" hat zugeschlagen.

----------

## Jimini

Wie es scheint, hast du das selbe Problem wie ich. Hast du schonmal mit den Soundreglern rumgespielt? Bei mir ist es halt so, dass Amarok im Laufenden Betrieb - d.h. bisher niemals während der Wiedergabe, dafür nach dem Stoppen der Wiedergabe oder beim Wiedergeben eines anderen Titels - akustisch "den Löffel abgibt".

MfG Jimini

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

@Jimini:

Das Problem sag bei mir ein wenig anders aus, aber danke für den Hinweis.

@AmonAmarth:

Mehr als magisch! Ich hab mich ausgeloggt, Konsole auf, Datei gelöscht, nochmal angemeldet. Die Datei wurde nicht neu angelegt, Amarok gestartet, die Datei wurde immer noch nicht angelegt, Lied angeklickt, ich habe wieder Ton, die Datei kam aber immer noch nicht. Dann habe ich dann noch in den Systemeinstellungen nach den Testklängen gekuckt, dort standen jetzt nicht mehr die zwei Geräte sondern jetzt dann korrekt PulseAudio und der Klang ließ sich abspielen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in den meisten Kategorien Pulse als erstes steht, nur in einer nicht, dann habe ich es dort noch an den Anfang verschoben (insbesondere, da das andere Gerät nur einen leeren Schriftzug als Namen und kein Symbol hatte) und beim Übernehmen dieser Änderungen wurde dann die Datei erzeugt.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Tut mir Leid, doch nochmal deswegen störenzumüssen, aber jetzt wird jedesmal beim Login direkt eine fehlerhafte phonondevicesrc angelegt und ich habe keinen Ton. Eigentliche Änderung war nur, dass ich in Amarok einen externen MySQL-Sever eingetragen und krecipes installiert habe. Eigentlich sollte keine der beiden Änderungen irgendwas damit zu tun haben.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich glaub ich hab das selbe...

Nach dem Login  sagt mir KDE das meine Audiogeräte nicht mehr funktionieren und ob diese entfernt werden sollen...

Amarok und alles was Phonon nutzt, funzt dann nimmer.

VLC, Flash usw usf funzt trotzdem..

Wenn ich jedoch "Abmelden"  mache und dann neu einlogge funktioniert alles wieder...

Das ganze trat vor etwa 2 Tagen auf... Buggy update? oO

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Also ich hab jetzt mal ein Downgrade auf phonon-4.3.50_pre20090520 gemacht. Jetzt habe ich keine sonderbaren, unsichtbaren Einträge mehr in den Multimediaeinstellungen und wenn ich den Rechner neu starte, dann funktioniert der Ton danach auch immer noch. Ist sicher nicht die optimale Lösung, aber so funktioniert es. Mit einem Update warte ich dann wahrscheinlich einfach, bis die erste 4.4er Version stabil ist.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

